# FreeBSD in a MacbookAir



## appletux (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello

I was wondering if freebsd[*] FreeBSD has proper support for a one year old Macbook Air 4.1, like audio, video, networking, etc.

Someone told me that freebsd FreeBSD is the 'MacOS' of the free OS world, something that caught my attention, but *I*[*] am not sure what that means (is it about quality or just kernel/historical related stuff?).

My main motivation to use a freeOS is to use the KDE desktop environment, which *I* had the pleasure to use at the university and for (X,Y) reason *I* prefer over any other desktop.

But my main concern is that KDE was installed on a fedora box which is a Linux distribution. So, in terms of reliability, performance and usability , which one should *I* use? linux or freebsd FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2012)

Try PC-BSD, which is FreeBSD with KDE (multiple choice) pre-installed.


----------

